# My dogs enjoying the snow



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

My dogs loved the snow this morning


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww! they look like there loving it. Have they ever experienced snow before?
It is snowy near me but only about 10cm deep


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

ShannonLouise. said:


> Aww! they look like there loving it. Have they ever experienced snow before?
> It is snowy near me but only about 10cm deep


The adults have in feb when we had snow but my puppy has not she is only 5 months she loved it


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_wow....what beautiful photos of your dogs_


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> The adults have in feb when we had snow but my puppy has not she is only 5 months she loved it


Aww which is ur pup? Summer?


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

ShannonLouise. said:


> Aww which is ur pup? Summer?


yeah she was not sure at 1st but then she loved it


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

lovely walk!! 

wish we had more snow


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Awww they really enjoyed that!


----------



## mailong (Oct 21, 2009)

lovely pics, wish we had more snow, we only got a dusting. 

on a side note, how did you get your pics so big? when i add pics theyre always thumbnails x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow you got lots! Looks like the dogs enjoyed it


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

mailong said:


> lovely pics, wish we had more snow, we only got a dusting.
> 
> on a side note, how did you get your pics so big? when i add pics theyre always thumbnails x


I load them onto photobucket 1st then copy the link and post on here


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awww lovely pics - i can't wait to take Zara a walk when/if the snow gets heavier. 

she gets all exited lol


----------

